# Average wingspan?



## Aly

I was just wondering...rather than going home and trying to mesure this myself...does anyone know what the average wingspan of a tiel is?


----------



## Bea

BIG!!!  If i had to guess i would say .... 

Ok, well i just got a photo of Bailee flying, with his wings spread. I made it so it was approx. life size, and then i measured one wing. It was about 18-20cm (7-8 inches). SO, if that's at all accurate you would say the total wingspan is about 40cm, which i reckon would be about right, because i was amazed by this photo of Bailee:


----------



## birdieness

wow. They do have big wings. Thats for sure.


----------



## Laura

I never even thought to measure, Georgie would probably never let me...lol when you see them spread out like that its amazing.


----------



## Aly

I was just thinking they have a pretty large wingspan for being not so big birds. I guess it would be around 15-20inches...


----------



## Sophia

*Wingspan*

I would say about 18-20 cm wingspan it depends on the age of your bird


----------



## Bea

sophiay said:


> I would say about 18-20 cm wingspan it depends on the age of your bird


Inches more like it, their wingspan is huge.


----------

